# Best practices for multiple MIDI devices



## KenV (Jan 4, 2023)

Hello,
I'm not sure that this is the proper place to ask this.
I have several MIDI devices, some of which duplicate certain cc's unless I configure them otherwise. Some of these controls are "noisy" in that they occasionally send messages with their MIDI value without me touching them. For instance, I have a mod wheel on my S66 Komplete Kontrol, a mod touch strip on my M32 Kk, a set of Nakedboard sliders with one set as CC1 and I have an expression pedal set to CC1 for when I want to play ensemble patches with two hands and control dynamics. Because of the "noisiness" I get erratic behavior seen on MIDI-OX especially with the pedal sending out a value, seemingly at random, but other physical controls seem to do this occasionally as well.

Is there a general set of "best practices" when setting up multiple MIDI devices?

Give each physical control it's own CC and use the "learn" feature in each VI? 
Put each device on a separate channel (in Cubase, I know how to use omni or just one channel, idk if I can pick two or three)?
Use something like Bome MIDI Translator Pro to script in logic to deal with multiple inputs to the same CC?

Any advice would be useful. Thanks for your time!


----------

